# 2 Male Rats rehoming. newcastle. Offering 2 cages free, one worth £150+



## Newcastlerehoming (Apr 12, 2014)

2 male rats, 3 year old.

I've had these rats for 3 years, and rats for about 5 now. These are the last 2 additions i made to my group of rats, and now they are the last 2 left. My cats are starting to harass them more and more lately, and i'm moving to a new house next week with even more cats and i fear it will just get worse, it looks to be stressing the rats out, losing a little weight,

I realise they are pretty old to be rehoming, i'm looking to get it done as urgently as possible as im moving next week.

I have this cage:

Liberta Happy House Large Rodent Cage

Its a couple of years old now and could do with a good cleaning but it is an excellent cage, really big, i'm offering it totally free if someone is willing to take the rats with it.

I can get a picture of the cage if required, its just in my storage area at the moment, i've just moved the rats to a smaller cage for a few weeks because the cats kept climbing the old one. I'll throw in the smaller cage for free as well, recently bought for £50, 2 month ago.

I hope the offer of these cages might speed things up. I cant transport them and it will require a van to collect the big cage as it is fully assembled. I live in Jesmond in newcastle


----------



## Rebecca J (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi! I could offer your boys a loving home, if they are still available, I live in north tyneside so not far away.


----------

